# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Losing Z height mid print

## rhdwillis

Anyone having trouble with their printer losing the Z height mid print? My printer starts the model gets about 40% done then the nozzle begins to drag on the print. It runs smooth when I drive it with the expert mode. I have re calibrated the machine a few rimes and it still loses it Z.

----------


## PrintPunk

Seems to be a bug in the latest version of the their software. If you are using v1.4.0.9 roll back to a previous version.  If you haven't checked out the user created software alternative, google "M3D FIO". Runs on windows, mac, linux, pi and has excellent calibration and other features. Much more stable tan the official M3D software.

----------

